# WOOD FLOORS: keeping clean & shiny



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you use ? Is there a good wax ? I never see any wood floor wax in the grocery stores.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Johnson and Minwax both make a paste floor wax. probably have to get it at the borg. Howards also makes stuff for wood. you can use Endust on it. But don't use pledge, never, on any wood!!!  it leave silicone and you can't refinish the stuff.

Johnsons and Minwax are good on metal to if you want it to slide, doesn't leave a sticky residue. Course it will make wood sllide too! 

If you have a floor that doesn't have a shiny finish but is oiled you can use a beeswax and orange oil, or boiled linseed oil,or lemon oil. or Murphys oils soap sparingly


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

I bought _Rejuvenate from Home Depotand the floors are BEAUTIFUL! :clap:Very simple to apply & I used a new sponge mop (that will be a dedicated waxing mop only)_I can also use it on slate, so now I'm off to the porch which is dull & dreary.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

You have to identify how your floor is finished before we can intelligently advise you how to clean it. 

RedTartan


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

You can usually find floor waxes at hardware stores 

Shawna


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, how is it finished? For our wood floors I mop with warm water and white vinegar (about 1/2 gallon water, 1/2 cup vinegar) and then dry with an old towel. Clean and shiny.


----------

